# Duplicate File Deleter Application



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi again. I've been downloading a lot of images over the years, and I know that I have multiple copies of many images around. I was wondering if there was a good, free application that can find and delete these images, preferably letting me look through the results first.

A couple of friends suggested Visipics, but its PC only. 

Any Mac suggestions?


----------



## bigj6360 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Lonely,

I usually use the command line. using combinations of the ls and grep commands, but I have also used the duplicate file search tool. It's a java app, not a native one, but might be of use.

Duplicate Files Searcher - Browse /Duplicate Files Searcher at SourceForge.net

Hope that helps,
-Me


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Apple has an app that you can try, called FileMerge. You may need to install the developer's tools to get it. Another thing is to look at using iPhoto. It doesn't have this feature, but you can sort and use smart lists to at least show you things, and then you can look at delete.


----------

